# any ideas?



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

my 29 gallon tank is in great shape. all signs are great. anyone have any good ideas for fish??


----------



## SophieThomas (Oct 13, 2009)

I love South American biotopes. I find they are very similar to N. American biotopes with the added challenge of river fish. In my own tank, which I am started recently myself, I am have a gold spotted pleco, danios, and I am still doing research on the type of cichlid and plants.

Although thinking further on this, what do you consider "great"? Looking back I remember being asked what I considered "great" or "stable" stats and it was very helpful to hear opinions on that.


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

SophieThomas said:


> I love South American biotopes. I find they are very similar to N. American biotopes with the added challenge of river fish. In my own tank, which I am started recently myself, I am have a gold spotted pleco, danios, and I am still doing research on the type of cichlid and plants.
> 
> Although thinking further on this, what do you consider "great"? Looking back I remember being asked what I considered "great" or "stable" stats and it was very helpful to hear opinions on that.


my tank is saltwater


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A Centropyge angelfish Angels would make a nice centerpiece fish for you, and give you something with a touch of size. The Coral Beauty, Flame, and C. argi Pygmy angel would be a good place to start.

You could also keep any of the smaller Wrasse species, such as the Carpenter Flasher Wrasse or Six Line Wrasse.
Wrasses

Obviously you will be able to keep smaller Clownfish, such as the Ocellaris, as well as Blennies, Jawfish, and Gobies.

You can actually have success with some of the smaller Hawkfish, which are easy to keep and often overlooked. The Falco Hawk, Flame Hawk, or Longnose Hawk would be grood options. Hawkfish


----------



## jjtf00 (Nov 2, 2009)

what do you think about a green wolf eel? i want to say no to myself but im so tempted to get one.


----------



## izzasy (Nov 14, 2009)

Chichlid Convicts are good start up fishes, because their really easy to manage. The only problem with convicts is that they are very aggressive and they may bully those that are not their type. Angels do okay, but pretty hard to manage. I've used this site a lot: Aquarium Tropical Fish Experts-Aquariums-Coral when I was starting up my tank. If you want to choose fishes, you'll get great ideas with this site.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

izzasy said:


> Chichlid Convicts are good start up fishes, because their really easy to manage. The only problem with convicts is that they are very aggressive and they may bully those that are not their type. Angels do okay, but pretty hard to manage. I've used this site a lot: Aquarium Tropical Fish Experts-Aquariums-Coral when I was starting up my tank. If you want to choose fishes, you'll get great ideas with this site.


This thread is a saltwater thread. This information does not apply.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

lol i think its funny all th fw peeps


----------

